# Tape & Spackle pricing



## Deco (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone offer any basic pricing advice on a tape and spackle job. Looking at about 2750 sq/ft.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, for one, there is not even enough information to price using our own figures, much less yours.
Check this thread.
http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Deco said:


> Can anyone offer any basic pricing advice on a tape and spackle job. Looking at about 2750 sq/ft.


Also, I don't know of too many projects that size that use "spackle". Normally drywall mud is the preferred choice. Spackle is usually needed for minor touch-up type patching.


----------

